# teat Q



## logant14 (Jul 18, 2010)

i bought a new boer doe the other day from stoney point farm. i and the breeder both checked teats and missed that she had a split. is she still show able threw abga? the split is close to the top of the teat and very small, no milk channel. thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she looks like #4 on the ABGA chart below... then yes ...she is show quality.... :wink: :thumb:

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## logant14 (Jul 18, 2010)

yea that is what she looks like i was just wanting to make sure. thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Welcome.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

